# What should I play for my viola solo?



## chocoluv (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in 11th grade and solo and ensemble festival is coming up in a couple months and I still have to find a solo viola piece to play. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Stravinsky's Elegie for solo viola?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This should impress them.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Wait, how good are you?


----------

